# Thoughts on liquid T3?



## eXistence (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone have any experience from it?


----------



## redz (Feb 12, 2012)

I`m on it right now alongside Test/Tren/Mast I`m running 70mcg but I`m only in week 3 right now. Hard to say how much it is working. I got it from a well known source that has worked well for me with all the other products I have used from them.


----------



## eXistence (Feb 12, 2012)

How do you dose it? From what I was thinking is just grabbing a 1ml syringe and pulling up T3 to the 25 tick mark and then just removing needle and dosing into the mouth. This what you do? I am starting off at 25mcg for the first week. Running 10 weeks. RUnning with prop and cyp.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 13, 2012)

eXistence said:


> How do you dose it? From what I was thinking is just grabbing a 1ml syringe and pulling up T3 to the 25 tick mark and then just removing needle and dosing into the mouth. This what you do? I am starting off at 25mcg for the first week. Running 10 weeks. RUnning with prop and cyp.


 
The liquid t3 I have came with an oral syringe. I would start at 50 mcg, your body produces 25mcg a day naturally. I am running test cyp clen/t3 and loving it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

ChemOne was the one I used. Worked well and when I had labs it looked fine to me.


----------



## eXistence (Feb 13, 2012)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> The liquid t3 I have came with an oral syringe. I would start at 50 mcg, your body produces 25mcg a day naturally. I am running test cyp clen/t3 and loving it.




Ok sounds good. Went ahead and ordered 100mcg/mL that comes in a 60mL bottle. Should be more than enough for 10 weeks. You have any bloat going on at all and what is you dosage on the cyp? I will be running adex with the cycle as well.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Anything that powerful and dangerous I don't trust to people putting into solutions. I'll only go pharm grade with T3 but that's me. It just seems too risky for me.


----------



## eXistence (Feb 14, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Anything that powerful and dangerous I don't trust to people putting into solutions. I'll only go pharm grade with T3 but that's me. It just seems too risky for me.




Im def not loading 100mcg off the bat. I will start out with 50mcg which should be 5 on my slin pin if I mix with 1ml. How does this stuff taste?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 14, 2012)

We don't know, it's not for human consumption....

Oh and BTW IMHO, 100 mcg of T3 is way to high, especially for what we believe is a "normal" functioning thyroid. I can see using 100-125 mcg for someone who is clinically diagnosed with hypothyroidism. This isn't like a fast acting thermogenic like Clen, albut or ephedrine.


----------



## eXistence (Feb 14, 2012)

djlance said:


> We don't know, it's not for human consumption....
> 
> Oh and BTW IMHO, 100 mcg of T3 is way to high, especially for what we believe is a "normal" functioning thyroid. I can see using 100-125 mcg for someone who is clinically diagnosed with hypothyroidism. This isn't like a fast acting thermogenic like Clen, albut or ephedrine.


This is why I am running 10 weeks at prob 50-75mcg max.


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 15, 2012)

I havnt found good t-3 in liquid form yet 3 different sources same outcome BUNK.I'm about give up on liquid products all together to risky.some research places sell one legit product and another bunk one.


----------



## eXistence (Feb 16, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I havnt found good t-3 in liquid form yet 3 different sources same outcome BUNK.I'm about give up on liquid products all together to risky.some research places sell one legit product and another bunk one.




Can you PM the sources you got your stuff from. Now you are making me nervous lol


----------

